# Diatomaceous Earth and food absorption



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

Rather than just eating more food, why not absorb more nutrients from the food we eat? I have had a look at this stuff, Diatomaceous Earth and it seems to help

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/How-Diatomaceous-Earth-Works.php

Have you heard of this stuff?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Quack money making scam.

Not particularly good for you either.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8929705?dopt=Abstract



> Biogenic amorphous silica (BAS) is a natural constituent of living matter (eg, unicellular organisms and crop plants). Diatoms, whose siliceous remains are the geologic precursors to diatomaceous earth, actively process soluble silica into BAS. In some plants, a portion of the BAS exists externally as pointed or irregularly shaped fibers. Although silica-related adverse health effects are usually attributed to crystalline forms, such effects could occur as a result of exposure to BAS at high temperatures (above 800 degrees C), *where crystalline silica, a known human toxicant is formed. BAS fibers from food crops can be ingested and lead to adverse health effects due to irritative processes. Airborne BAS fibers from rice can be inhaled during burning or incineration. Fibrous or nonfibrous BAS can adsorb toxic organic compounds and facilitate their entry into the lung. Recommendations for research are suggested to address the issue of potential health effects due to exposure to BAS.*


Just an FYI, Diatoms are made from BAS.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Who the f*ck doesn't wanna eat more food?


----------

